# LOTR music



## Anira the Elf (Nov 20, 2002)

i was brousing mp3.com and found a band called Blind Guardian. some of there songs are about LotR and one is called "Lord of the Rings". the lyrics are cool so check them out:

There are signs on the ring 
which make me feel so down 
there's one to enslave all rings 
to find them all in time 
and drive them into darkness 
forever they'll be bound 
Three for the Kings 
of the elves high in light 
nine to the mortal 
which cry 
(solo: Marcus) 

Ref.: Slow down and I sail on the river 
Slow dawn and I walk to the hill 

and there's now way out 
Mordor 
dark land under Sauron's spell 
threatened a long time 
threatened a long time 
Seven rings to the gnoms 
in their halls made of stone 
into the valley 
I feel down 
One ring for the dark lord's hand 
sitting on his throne 
in the land so dark 
where I've to go 
(solo: Marcus) 

Ref.: Slow down and I sail on the river 
Slow down and I walk to the hill 
Lord of the rings 

cool isn't it!!


----------



## Legolam (Nov 21, 2002)

Their lyrics may be cool, but their music is truly awful!!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Nov 23, 2002)

i know. it's more in the lirics i look for in them than there music. if i could get my hands on the copyright to that music i would DEFINATLY give it a good make over. ugg!!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 10, 2002)

Although I Do Not listen to hard rock I know that Led Zeppelin were inspired by some of Tolkien's works.The biggest problem,I think,is why groups that play hard rock,metal,black metal are inspired by Tokien.I cannot accept this kind of music is the best style for Tolkien's books.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Dec 10, 2002)

that's why i only like the words. the music just doesn't fit the character and feeling of the Tolkien works. i totally agree.


----------



## Lanaela (Dec 11, 2002)

*yeh*

yeh the lyrics are kool. anything about LOTR is neat.


----------

